
Show HN: My Take on Named Entity Recogntion Disambiguation (Nerd) - magnusderrote
http://142.93.230.57
======
magnusderrote
I am having fun with NERD (named entity recognition), please have a look.

Here are a couple of examples in case you haven’t heard of NERD. \- black cat:
A short horror story by Edgar Poe || a manga by Kentaro Yabuki || a dark
feline \- harry potter: A book series || a film series || the character || a
journalist
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_(journalist)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_\(journalist\)))
\- prince: A son of a king || A musician A lot of this is based on the context
around the word, which I am aiming to solve for a very short uncased text,
since it is more common for search engine, and the lack of context is also a
challenge

Stay awhile and have fun with the page. I’d like to see it as an early test
for the system, please throw all of comments / bug / design idea in the
thread. Thank you

